# SPC process link (ADAM Software)



## CrazyCat (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

kennt jemand diese Software?
Sie scheint ja einen OPC - Server zu benötigen, oder liege ich da falsch?
Welcher Server ist für diese Anwendung empfehlenswert und was kostet dieser in etwa?

(Ich nehme mal an das der OPC - Server nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten ist)


----------



## Snoopy123123 (23 Februar 2010)

Ja, die kenne ich. SPC Process Link benoetigt einen OPC Server (empfehlen kann ich entweder IBH (ca 400 Euro) oder original Siemens), und zum auswerten der Daten benoetigt man QDAS. SPC Process Link wandelt die Daten des OPC Server dann in das QDAS Format um.

Was genau wilst du mit SPC Process Link machen ?


----------



## CrazyCat (23 Februar 2010)

Ich will Daten von 3 Maschinen (6 SPSen) erfassen und in eine SQL - Datenbank schreiben.

Später sollen dann die Daten mittels Q - DAS ausgewertet werden.

Weißt du zufällig was der Orginal - Siemens - OPC - Server im Vergleich kostet?


----------



## Snoopy123123 (23 Februar 2010)

SPC Process Link wandelt die Daten ja bereits in das QDAS Format. Das heisst jeder Datensatz liegt als kleine Datei in irgendeinem Verzeichnis auf dem Rechner und QDAS zieht sie sich von dort. Hab das mehrfach hier im einsatz. Eine SQL Datenbank brauchst du dazu nicht, das waere ein doppeltes speichern der Daten zumal QDAS sie eh nicht direkt vom SQL Server ziehen kann.

Preis fuer Siemens OPC kann ich dir nicht sagen. hab den schon ne weile nicht mehr benutzt.


----------



## Alfred (24 Februar 2010)

@Snoopy123123

als Entwickler von SPCprocessLink möchte ich mich herzlich für die positive Referenz und die guten Antworten bedanken!

@CrazyCat

den INAT OPC Server kann ich empfehlen, auch die IBH Hardware.

Hatte soeben eine ausführliche Anwort eigetippt und durch eine schlechte Internetverbindung im Hotel alles verloren, jetzt läuft mir die Zeit davon. Bin z.Z. bei einer Inbetriebnahme ohne Internetanschluss, also bei eiligen Fragen bitte anrufen.


----------



## CrazyCat (24 Februar 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch das OK von oben bekommen und es kann losgehen.

Zur SQL - Datenbank möchte ich noch folgendes sagen: Klar funktioniert es auch ohne Datenbank, aber die vielen kleinen Dateien verursachen bei qs - STAT irrsinnige Performance - Probleme.
Teilweise braucht qs - STAT, ab einer gewissen Datenmenge, die dreifache Zeit für das Lesen der kleinen Dateien als zum Lesen aus der Datenbank.

Deshalb werde ich auch weiterhin eine SQL - Datenbank im Hintergrund verwenden.


----------



## Alfred (25 Februar 2010)

*Q-DAS Datenbank*

Eine SQL Datenbank ist auf jeden Fall die richige Entscheidung. Auswertungen mit qs-STAT aus einzelnen Dateien sind zwar möglich, aber bei größeren Datenmengen über viele Dateien wird es umständlich.

qs-STAT und andere Q-DAS Tools werden bevorzugt mit SQL Datenbanken eingesetzt (Microsoft oder Oracle), eine Access DB ist bereits inklusive. Die Suche und die Auswertug über größere Zeiträume / mehrere Anlagen / Teile usw. ist erst mit einer Datenbank praktikabel (Datenbankselektionen). Dabei ist es aber wesentlich, dass die SQL Datenbank intern die Q-DAS spezifischen Tabellen aufweist, man spricht von der "Q-DAS Datenbank". Wenn die Daten jedoch in eine beliebige SQL Datenbank gespeichert werden, welche nicht nach diesem Q-DAS Schema aufgebaut ist, kann 
qs-STAT die Daten nicht lesen. Die Daten müssten dann aus dieser ersten SQL Datenbank in die Q-DAS SQL Datenbank übertragen werden, in die passenden Tabellen und Felder, und alles wäre irgendwie doppelt vorhanden. Deshalb sollten die Daten auf kürzestem Weg in die Q-DAS DB.

Nun wollen aber in großen Firmen viele Hersteller von Messmitteln und Anlagen in diese Q-DAs datenbank schreiben.Das würde früher oder später zu Konflikten, Datenverlust bis hin zur Zerstörung des gesamten Datenbestandes führen. Deshalb übernimmt ein "Q-DAS Upload Service" die daten aus Textdateien (im Q-DAS Datenformat) und speichert diese zuverlässig in die Datenbank. Fehlerhafte Daten werden nicht übernommen. 

Die Erzeugung der Textdateien im Q-DAS Datenformat kann jeder auch selber projektspezifisch programmieren, das Format ist offengelegt. Oder man setzt ein spezialisiertes Tool wie SPCprocessLink ein, das die Daten direkt aus der Steuerung (z.B. aus einem S7 DB) liest und daraus 100% gültiges Q-DAS Datenformat erzeugt. Dieser "Umweg" über die Dateien läuft reibungslos (Voraussetzung ist natürlich fehlerfreies Q-DAS Format), auch mit großen Datenmengen und kurzen Taktzeiten. Kopfdaten, Zusatzdaten (wie Nestnummer, Bediener, Seriennnr., Attribute, Ereignisse usw.), Grenzwerte, Typenwechsel u.a. sind implementiert. Bei mehreren identischen Anlagen reicht es eine anzubinden und die anderen mit wenigen Mausklicks zu duplizieren und umverdrahten. Aufwand: ca. 1 bis 2 Tage bei einer durchschnittlichen Anlage (zig Merkmale, jeweils mit Messwert, Grenzwerte und Zusatzdaten). Liste der zu erfassenden Daten und Q-DAS Zielfelder unbedingt vorher gemeinsam definieren!


----------



## CrazyCat (25 Februar 2010)

Jetzt hätte ich doch noch eine Frage:

Übernimmt SPCprocesslink das Speichern der Daten in die Datenbank oder ist hierfür wieder ein eigenes Tool notwendig?


----------



## Alfred (26 Februar 2010)

Nur Q-DAS eigene Software darf direkt in die Q-DAS Datenbank schreiben. Von allen anderen "Fremdsystemen" (wie SPCprocessLink) übernimmt der Q-DAS eigene "automatische Upload" Dienst (ist bei der Q-DAS Datenbank dabei) die Datendateien (.DFD .DFX .DFQ Dateien = Q-DAS Datenformat) und schreibt die Daten in die Datenbank. Das ist ein robustes und bewährtes Verfahren bei dem die Datenbank nicht gleich beschädigt wird wenn fehlerhafte Daten kommen und ausserdem gehen keine Daten verloren wenn das Netz mal nicht verfügbar ist oder der SQL Server gewartet wird.


----------

